# DIY side planer for stealthy presentation. #15??



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I've lost track of tip numbers. 

I've fished side planers out of my yak for years. Also out of my little Johnsen skiff. I can catch fish that are really skittish with the side planer. I've didled with release clip design and have also used the planer in line. With the planer rigged in-line, you have to fight both fish and planer.

I had a brainfart that led to the design of the release clip. This makes fighting fish much more fun plus it is easier.

Tools: power drill with 7/32" bit, saw of about any kind.

Parts: 14"x20 tpi nylon bolt, 2 nylon washers, one nylon nut 1/4-20. One 3/4" long wood screw eye (like on fishing lures)

I use 10-12" of pine or fir 1x2" furring strip. Cut one end at a ~60 degree angle as shown. (On the 2" dimension.) At the top of the 60 degree angle drill a 7/32" hole top to bottom at 90 degrees. It will become obvious with the photos. 

I screw a 1/4"x20 TPI bolt into the 7/32" hole to thread the wood. 

Screw nut on the bolt slide on two washers then screw the bolt into the hole in the wood. Do not tighten. The nut and 2 washers become the release clip. Screw screw eye into the back end of the planer. That's all. Paint if you want to. Fluorescent paint makes them easier to see. BTW, gators love them.


----------

